# The Roller Coaster Ride at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
May 21, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
The weather reports say weâ€™re probably going to receive some rain over the course of the next couple days, so things remain uncertain just yet as to how the fishing will turn out during the early part of the upcoming week. We might be limited to the amount of time we get to spend out on the water Monday and Tuesday, but Wednesday sounds very promising for a midweek turn into the later part of the week. With Texas weather, however, no one really ever knows exactly what will happen, so I guess weâ€™ll just have to wait to see what the week holds in store for us.

Thursday and Friday of this past week exhibited, once again, the all too familiar roller coaster pattern weâ€™ve recently become used to seeing - an aggressive bite one day, and slow and steady the next. Friday was just such a day. The wind was cranking, and even though conditions may not have been favorable, those who opted to stick it out for the long haul reaped the rewards. Granted, Fridayâ€™s bite was slow, but the trout that were located all appeared to be solid fish.

Thursdayâ€™s bite was altogether different, with trout limits not taking as long. Is there any reasoning behind this? Whoâ€™s to say? It could be due to any of a number of reasons probably, but never dismiss the natural bait situation. If you happen upon an area full of bait activity, your chances for catching some really nice fish are going to be much greater than if you hadnâ€™t found the bait. Right now, our bay systems are full of bait, so one of the biggest challenges of late has been to be able to keep up with the baitfish as they tend to be relocated by high winds blowing out of different directions from day to day. If you can figure out that pattern, youâ€™ll be on to something everyone else wants to know. So, keep up your efforts in that respect, and always hope for the best. Until next time, our congratulations go out to all those graduating seniors out there, high school and college, and good luck to you in what we hope is a very promising future. Remember to practice CPR, â€œCatch, Photo, and Releaseâ€, whenever possible on trophy Trout and Reds.

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Thursday proved to be a steady day for catching trout, but we had to practice a lot of patience. The fish were solids though, and my crew enjoyed some quiet time while out of the busy office and on the water. Friday was the second day for my guests, and things turned out slightly better than Thursday, despite higher winds and increased boating traffic. One of my guys hung in there all day with a terrible back spasm, and toted in limits of speckled trout for family feasts when they get home. Thursday and Friday were two good days with these repeat customers who are always gentlemen when they visit us here at Bay Flats Lodge.

*BOOK YOUR TRIP NOW* for Dates in *MAY* That Are Still Available!
Sun May 28th
Mon May 29th
Tue May 30th

**NEW:* *All-Inclusive Fishing Package For 9 Guests*
Whether youâ€™re arranging some coastal fishing for you and your family or friends, or attempting to organize a well-deserved fishing adventure as your next corporate event, our newest fishing offering, â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, guarantees to simplify your world. No more having to explain the cost of everything to each member of your party, or to your companyâ€™s finance department - everything is already included in one priceâ€¦everything!
2 Nights + 2 Full Days (All-Inclusive) = $1000/person
Thatâ€™s right, whenever you make a reservation for 9 guests for a 2-night stay in â€œThe Flatsâ€ suite at Bay Flats Lodge, along with 2 full-days of guided San Antonio Bay fishing, you are eligible to take advantage of â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, which is an all-inclusive per-person price with no hidden costs. â€œThe Flatsâ€ package includesâ€¦
âˆ'	2-Nights of Double-Occupancy Accommodations For 9 Guests in â€œThe Flatsâ€ Suite
âˆ'	Six-(6) Meals
âˆ'	2 Full-Days of Professionally Guided Fishing
âˆ'	3 Boats per 9 Angler Party
âˆ'	All Fishing Equipment
âˆ'	Live Bait
âˆ'	Fish Processing
âˆ'	Gratuities
âˆ'	Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax

*Alcohol and airport transportation NOT included. Due to high demand, we expect our reservation calendar to fill quickly, so contact us today at 1-888-677-4868, or via email at [email protected], to ensure your spot.

*Watch Our Latest Videos*








































*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Sunday 80 % Precip. / 0.09 in *
Thunderstorms in the morning will give way to mostly cloudy skies late. High 86F. Winds E at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Sunday Night 80 % Precip. / 0.33 in*
Partly cloudy during the evening with thunderstorms becoming likely overnight. Low 74F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Monday 60 % Precip. / 0.39 in*
Mixed clouds and sun with scattered thunderstorms. High 81F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Monday Night 80 % Precip. / 0.19 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the evening, then mainly cloudy overnight with thunderstorms likely. Low 73F. SE winds shifting to N at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Tuesday 50 % Precip. / 0.06 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then partly cloudy late. High 86F. Winds N at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Tuesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear skies with a few passing clouds. Low 68F. Winds N at 5 to 10 mph.
*Synopsis: *
Weak to moderate onshore flow expected through Sunday as a frontal boundary approaches the region. Isolated showers will be possible late this evening toward the coast. Rain chances will increase later tonight into Sunday with scattered showers and thunderstorms possible Sunday and Sunday night as the frontal boundary moves into south Texas. The combination of a nearly stationary frontal boundary and upper level disturbances will contribute to scattered showers and thunderstorms Monday through Tuesday. A cold front will move across the waters Tuesday night and contribute to weak to moderate offshore flow Tuesday night through Wednesday. Onshore flow will increase Thursday as surface high pressure moves across the northwest Gulf of Mexico and as surface low pressure develops over west Texas.
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 82.0 degrees
Seadrift 82.9 degrees
Port Aransas 81.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*First Place Win*

Congrats to Captain Jason Wagenfehr for back-to-back wins at this years #Lonestarlegacy tournament held at Bay Flats Lodge.


----------

